# Did tabuse make the team?



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Did tabuse make the team since eisley was cut? If so, that is genius on the part of the suns. Tabuse may not be that good, but he is going to bring in HUGE marketing, publicity, and $$$ from the Japanese media, market, fans.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I would imagine they will keep Yuta as the 3rd point, now that Eisley's gone.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I know I like Tabuse and I'm not even Japanese. He's a cool dude. Looks like a mini-Nash out there.

Smart move on the Suns part if they keep him. Not only will he be a decent 3rd point guard. But he's sure to become a fan favorite.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

If Tabuse was from another country he wouldnt be near the NBA.


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> If Tabuse was from another country he wouldnt be near the NBA.


Why do you think that?


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Because he is horrific, cant shoot, not a great passer. He is somewhat quick and can handle the ball OK. 

Everyone knows he is on the Suns because of the marketing potential he brings.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Because he is horrific, cant shoot, not a great passer. He is somewhat quick and can handle the ball OK.
> 
> Everyone knows he is on the Suns because of the marketing potential he brings.


Wrong. The Suns get no benefits from that because marketing revenue is shared by the league.

Tabuse makes the team because he plays the points like the Suns want their PGs to play and they need him for practice situations for example.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Suns get no benefits from that because marketing revenue is shared by the league.
> ...


Wrong. He is helping the Suns sell tickets, merchandise, and the fact that they are selling his jersey should tip you off as to why he is on the team. 

Its beyond obvious.

This guy is 5-9 and he cant do a whole lot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Wrong. He is helping the Suns sell tickets, merchandise, and the fact that they are selling his jersey should tip you off as to why he is on the team.
> ...


:yes: "If it taps another fan market to come to games, then so be it." Which is what I'm guessing was being said. Everytime I see an Asian player, whom I've never heard of on a West Coast NBA team's camp invite, I think it's an appeal to see if they can bring more fans in, even if the guy isn't good enough. If he makes the team, fans will hope he gets in the game, like a Rudy.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Wrong. He is helping the Suns sell tickets, merchandise, and the fact that they are selling his jersey should tip you off as to why he is on the team.
> ...


Mechandise etc doesn't matter. It's shared by the league.

Tabuse is 5'7 at the most.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> Mechandise etc doesn't matter. It's shared by the league.
> ...



Ya Merchandise is shared equally but the more the Suns sell, the more that is shared. Right? So it most definitely does matter. Tell David Stern that it doesnt. 

It is clearly in the leagues best interest to have him on a team. 

Keeping Tabuse on the roster, even if he never plays, is making money for both the NBA and the Suns, and helping the NBA in its quest to become the most popular sports league in the world. 

Tabuse is listed at 5-9 and he looks pretty close to that from when I saw him. 

How many guys in the NBA under 5-10? Not too many. The few guys that are under 5-10 bring a lot of skills to the table. 

Its been a while since I last seen a player so out of place. He clearly doesnt belong in this league. Sad but true. I hope he continues to work on his game.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

is Tabuse really that bad?

I would assume he is the quickest player on the team, since he is thr smallest. And I also assume he has good ball handling skills and decent passing skills.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He made the team:

Suns' Tabuse Makes History for Japan, NBA


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Yuta will be on the 12 man roster for the start of the season with Carbakapa and Shirley on IR. Yuta is likely to be like Darko was for the Pistons, a human victory cigar, but so what? The 12 man rarely contributes more anyway.

The primary reason they wanted Yuta is so the team can practice at full speed without having to overuse Nash. He runs the offense as fast or faster than Barbosa, which is how they need to work. Eisley's walk it up style fits in Utah, but was not what the Suns want.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> 
> The primary reason they wanted Yuta is so the team can practice at full speed without having to overuse Nash. He runs the offense as fast or faster than Barbosa, which is how they need to work. Eisley's walk it up style fits in Utah, but was not what the Suns want.


I was thinking the same thing, I just thought it was a bit curious that he made the active team and they put Zarko on IR. Can't say I'm disappointed though, Zarko doesn't even deserve to see scrub time right now in my opinion. 

Even if Nash or Barbosa goes down though, I don't see him ever getting minutes, they'll just use JJ at the point again. He's better in the half court but he can push the ball if he needs to (especially since he's a bit leaner this season).


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Congradulations Yuta!! :rock: 

Being in Phoenix is a great situation for him, he can learn a lot from Stevie Nash and one day maybe even become a regular NBAer!


----------

